# بولي إيثيلين



## المهندس علي ماجد (30 أكتوبر 2008)

البولي إثيلين هو منتج استهلاكي يصنف تحت المنتجات البلاستيكية ذات تلدن حراري. سنوياً ينتج منه أكثر من 60 مليون طن في جميع أنحاء العالم.


البولي إثيلين:
هو بوليمر يتألف من سلاسل طويلة من مونومر الإثيلين (تسمية IUPAC إثين). يرمز له في الصناعة برمز PE بنفس النمط الذي ترمز به بوليميرات أخرى مثل PP البولي بروبيلين وPS البولي ستايرين.

جزيء الإثيلين, C2H4 is CH2=CH2,إذاً عبارة عن زمرتي ميثيلين مرتبطتين برابطة مضاعفةو ينشأ البولي إثيلين من بلمرة الإثين ، والتي يمكن أن تتم من خلال البلمرة الجذرية، بلمرة الإضافة الأنيونية، أو بلمرة التساند الشاردي.

##تصنيف البولي إيثيلين:

**البولي إثيلين فائق الوزن الجزيئي المرتفع UHMWPE :
ذو وزن جزيئي بين 3.1 و 7.6 مليون دالتون. يؤدي الوزن الجزيئي المرتفع إلى عدم مقدرة السلاسل على التراص في البنية البلورية بشكل كبير، نلاحظ أن الكثافة أقل منها في البولي إثيلين عالي الكثافة (مثلاً من 0.930 - 0.935 غ/سم3)، كما أنه يؤدي أيضاً إلى زيادة في قساوة المادة الناتجة. يمكن انتاج هذا البوليمير باستخدام حفازات مختلفة ،أكثرها شيوعاً حفازات زيغلر. نظراً للقساوة الفائقة لهذا البوليمير ومقدرته على تحمل الجهود ومقاومته الكيميائية الممتازة فإنه يستخدم في العديد من التطبيقات مثل صناعة أجزاء المتحركة في آلات النسيج وغيرها.

**البولي إثيلين عالي الكثافة HDPE :
يعرّف بكونه ذو كثافة أكبر من 0.941 غ/سم3. يمتاز بأن لديه درجة أقل من التفرع وينتج باستخدام وسائط كروم/سيليكا، وسائط زيغلر-ناتا، أو وسائط الميتالوسين. يتم تأمين حدوث عدم التفرع من خلال الاختيار المناسب للوسيط والتحكم بشروط التفاعل. يستخدم هذا البوليمير في التغليف وصناعة المنتجات مثل أواني الحليب، قوارير المنظفات، علب المنتجات الغذائية، سلال القمامة، وصناعة خراطيم المياه.

**البولي إثيلين المتشابك PEX :
عبارة عن بولي إثيلين متوسط إلى عالي الكثافة يحوي في سلسلته البوليميرية على روابط مشبكة، مما يجعلها أكثر مرونة. يستخدم بشكل خاص في تمديدات المياه.


**البولي إثيلين متوسط الكثافة :
لديه كثافة تتراوح بين 0.926 - 0.94 غ/سم3. يتم تصنيعه مثل البولي إثيلين عالي الكثافة HDPE بوسائط كروم/سيليكا، وسائط زيغلر-ناتا، أو وسائط ميتالوسين. لديه مقاومة جيدة للصدمات وللتشققات. يستعمل بشكل خاص في أنابيب الغاز، التغليف، والمعدات المهنية.


**البولي إثيلين الخطي منخفض الكثافة LLDPE :
لديه كثافة تتراوح بين 0.915 - 0.925 غ/سم3. يمتاز بطبيعته الخطية مع وجود العديد من التفرعات القصيرة والتي عادة ما تنشأ من البلمرة المشتركة لللإيثيلين مع ألفا الأوليفينات قصيرة السلسلة مثل البوتن-1، الهكسن-1، والأوكتن-1. يمتاز هذا البوليمر بأن لديه قوة شد أكبر من LDPE ويمكن تصنيع رقائق بلاستيكية (films) أقل سماكة منها مقارنة مع LDPE. يستخدم بشكل خاص في التغليف وصناعة الرقائق البلاستيكية نظراً لمرونته وشفافيته النسبية.

**البولي إثيلين منخفض الكثافة LDPE :
لديه كثافة تتراوح بين 0.910 - 0.940 غ/سم3. يمتاز بان لديه درجة كبيرة من التفرع بالتالي فإن السلاسل لا ترتص بالبنية البلورية، مما يؤدي إلى إضعاف القوى بين الجزيئية (intermolecular forces)، هذا بدوره يؤدي إلى قوة شد أضعف وقابلية سحب كبيرة. يصنع عن طريق البلمرة الجذرية. يستخدم لصناعة الأكياس البلاستيكية وفي التغليف.



**البولي إثيلين منخفض الكثافة بشكل كبير VLDPE:
لديه كثافة تتراوح بين 0.880 - 0.915 غ/سم3. يصنع بأسلوب مشابه للبولي إثيلين الخطي منخفض الكثافة LLDPE. ويستخدم في صناعلت التغليف الغذائية.

##تاريخ البولي إيثيلين:

تم اصطناع البولي إثيلين من قبل الكيميائي الألماني هانز فون بيشمان والذي حضره مصادفة عام 1898 أثناء تسخين ثنائي آزو الميثان. وعندما قام مساعديع بتحليل المادة البيضاء الشمعية التي حصل عليها وجدوا أنها تحوي سلاسل طويلة من -CH2- فأطلقوا عليها اسم بولي ميثيلين. تم إنتاج البولي إثيلين بشكا عملي لأول مرة عام 1934 في مخابر شركة امبريال البريطانية، وبدأ الانتاج التجاري منه بعد خمس سنوات لأي حينما كانت الحرب العالمية الثانية على وشك الابتداء حيث وجد أول تطبيق عملي له في عزل الأسلاك الكهربائية للرادارات. كانت التقنيات المستخدمة آنداك تسمح بانتاج ما يعرف اليوم ببولي إثيلين المنخفض الكثافة حيث يحدث تشعب في السلاسل البوليمرية بشكل غير منتظم فيكون البوليمر الناتج ذو كثافة منخفضة. أما البولي إثيلين عالي الكثافة فتم إنتاجه أول مرة في ألمانيا في أوائل الخمسينيات من قبل الكيميائي الألماني كارل زيغلر الذي حضره بإجراء البلمرة بحضور وسطاء عضوية معدنية ذات انتقائية عالية حيث تصطف السلاسل البوليمرية بدرجات أعلى من التبلور مما يعطي كثافة ودرجة انصهار أعلى نسبياً.

##خــواصه:
1-كثافة منخفضة (0.87 - 0.965 غ/سم3). 
2-مقاومة التغيرات الحرارية (- 85 ° إلى 90 °) وهي تعتمد على درجة التبلور, كلما كانت أقل تكون الثباتية الحرارية أقل. 
3-تعتمد الخواص الضوئية على الكثافة وعلى درجة التبلور. 
4-ذو ثابت عزل كهربائي عالي يصل إلى حوالي 1018 أوم/سم. 
5-قابليته لامتصاص الماء منخفضة جداً. 
6-ذو قابلية جيدة للاحتراق، يحرر H2O و CO2 
7-له ثباتية تجاه معظم المحلات العضوية (°T<60) بالإضافة إلى الحموض والقلويات والأغوال والزيوت. 
8-بشكل عام غير قابل للانحلال عند درجة حرارة الغرفة، ولكن عند درجات الحرارة المرتفعة ينحل ببعض المحلات مثل 4،2،1-ثلاثي كلور البنزن، الكزيلين، الهكسان​


----------



## alishtain (30 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراً لك على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## حسام ح (30 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## المهندسه ليى (30 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور على المعلومات الرائعه والمفيدة
تحياتي..


----------



## CHE Amjad (31 أكتوبر 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## الحاجه999 (3 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم شكرا على المعلومات القيمه ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## أبو الهول الحضرمي (5 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لك يا مهندس ياخبير


----------

